# S.T.A.R.T. I Gunshot Self-Aid / Buddy Aid Course



## AllanGarcia

The following Massachusetts police departments are hosting the START I Gunshot Self-Aid / Buddy-Aid ~ Officer Rescue Program in the first half of 2012.

Yarmouth PD - Feb. 6th
Wilmington PD - March 13th
Cambridge PD - April 23rd
Wilmington PD - May 28th
Mayard PD - June 18th

Contact us directly for registrations or any questions you may have on the program.

Thanks and have a happy and safe Christmas!

Allan Garcia
President - School Violence Solutions

*START Program*​ 
After a 50 year low, law enforcement fatalities have surged by 43% since the first half of 2010 according to a study by the National Law Enforcement Memorial Organization. In response to this unsettling statistic, School Violence Solutions has introduced START. The START certification program is unlike any other tac-medicine program, as it is a program specifically designed for the law enforcement / campus safety officer as being the end user. With the advent of rapid mass murder attacks on malls, schools, airport, and places of business, our police and military assets are being tasked with rapidly attacking the assailants in these situations without the luxury of medics or medical personnel being there to go with them. The shooter must be stopped and any delay in reacting (like waiting for medical support to arrive) only adds to the probable loss of life. It is an obvious fact that EMS will not go to rescue a downed officer where an armed adversary or threat of an armed adversary exists. START is the answer to saving officers lives. Just a car stop "gone wrong" in a rural area can lead to a fatality if an officer is not prepared and trained to save him or her self. This program does not confuse the teaching of in-depth medical procedures and practices which are otherwise not needed by front line responding law enforcement or campus safety officers. START teaches what the individual officer needs to know if he or she is shot during high risk kinetic operations such as active killer situations, and what they can do to save themselves or the lives of their partners, students, or staff until medical resources can arrive on scene to provide higher levels of treatment.  START is the premier "law enforcement friendly" self aid / buddy aid course on the market today. START instructors are veterans of not only the EMS community but also have delivered life saving treatment to themselves and others during actual firefights and live fire actions. The instruction students receive during the 4 hour START certification program is delivered in a manner that only those who have practiced life saving medicine under fire can. This course is a MUST for the modern day police/safety professional who could be deployed into situations such as the active killer environment where fire department and EMS personnel just will not go into until the shooter is taken into custody or neutralized. 
Upon completion of the course, attendees will be issued a self-aid/buddy aid kit (_*the kit will contain a tactical tourniquet, Quik Clot hemostatic agent and a nylon rescue harness / drag / carry strap).*_
*Instructor Bio*​ *Joshua Chiarini (EMT) (HM2 -FMF) (USN Ret.)* His awards include the Silver Star (the nation's third highest award for valor), the Navy and Marine Corps Achieve­ment Medal with Com­bat Dis­tin­guish­ing Device (Valor); the Com­bat Action Rib­bon; the Navy Good Con­duct Medal, the Armed Forces Expe­di­tionary Medal and the Global War on Ter­ror­ism Expe­di­tionary and Ser­vice Medal. Chiarini is a veteran of three combat tours in Iraq mostly assigned as a combat corpsman with USMC infantry companies in and around the Al Anbar province. He was also a medic assigned to care for the most dangerous enemy combatants at Guantanamo Bay's "Camp X-Ray". Chiarini is a graduate of the military's TCCC instructor course and many other tactical medic courses'. He has been featured on CNN's documentary "Heroes" for his life saving actions while assigned to 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Marine Division in Al Anbar in 2006. Petty Officer Chiarini's acts of valor are detailed in Allan Zullo's book "WAR HEROES: Voices from Iraq"


----------



## Irishpride

Fee?


----------



## AllanGarcia

$95.00 per attendee

AG


----------



## morlok99

This class is well worth the price of admission. Good training, plus good pieces of self-aid kit. I attended this class in Attleboro over the summer, and it was excellent.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a great course. Could you post the contact information? I had no luck on Google.

---------- Post added at 01:15 ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 ----------

Never mind. I tried Google again with this result:
Welcome to School Violence Solutions


----------



## stm4710

Awesome class. I did the one in Cambridge.


----------



## Hush

The tactical tournequits alone are around $30, and can be a life saver especially to a femoral artery wound like the one Officer Maguire suffered.


----------



## Guest

Anyone interested in going to the Yarmouth class on February 6th? Seems like the perfect time (dead of winter) for a little Cape Cod getaway/training opportunity.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> The tactical tournequits alone are around $30, and can be a life saver especially to a femoral artery wound like the one Officer Maguire suffered.


I'm only going if they have Tactical Treats


----------



## AllanGarcia

I can provide you with a "Tactical TShirt", but I am fresh out of "tactical treats"
:wink_smile:
-AG


----------



## Hush

Delta784 said:


> Anyone interested in going to the Yarmouth class on February 6th? Seems like the perfect time (dead of winter) for a little Cape Cod getaway/training opportunity.


I can do the 6th!


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> I can do the 6th!


I'm most likely going....it's the Monday after I have Saturday/Sunday as RDO's, so it's a perfect time for a mini-vacation. Maybe we can convince CC to have a mini-M&G if he's back from the left coast by then.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have a link to register for this? I couldn't find one on the SVS website; the only option to "Buy This" resulted in an error message.


----------



## kwflatbed

Bruce you can contact Allan here:
http://www.schoolviolencesolutions.com/contact.html


----------



## Guest

Thanks Harry, sent him a message.


----------



## NorwichAlum

Great class! Took it a few months ago.


----------



## CJIS

Looks interesting. I am going to see if any co-workers may be interested.


----------



## Guest

Just an update....Hush and I are attending this course tomorrow (2/6).....let me know if anyone else is attending and would like to partake of a couple of adult beverages afterwards.


----------



## Hush

Great Class, worth attending! Good info, powerpoints, and instructors and includes a torniquet, quick-clot, small trauma shears and drag strap. Good reminders on how not to become a casualty when trying to effect a rescue, and the priorities needed in order to survive.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Great Class, worth attending! Good info, powerpoints, and instructors and includes a torniquet, quick-clot, small trauma shears and drag strap. Good reminders on how not to become a casualty when trying to effect a rescue, and the priorities needed in order to survive.


Agreed....great class, although a bit too much story-telling by the main instructor. Incredible stories, but there could have been more practical exercises for those of us who don't have advanced EMS training to begin with. I think a practical exercise with the drag strap would have been especially helpful, although it's not overly complicated.


----------

